# Stray Spanish dogs.



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

If you were to loose your heart to a stray spanish dog, what could you do about it if the thought of leaving it to fend for itself breaks your heart ?.


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

I've no idea what you can do, but I used to know someone who adopted one and brought it back to Britain to live, and it seemed to be fine.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

I live here in Spain and see hundreds of wild/stray dogs.If you can approach the dog it will be a abandond one, you will not be able to get near or even feed a wild dog.Lots of my friends have adopted stray dogs with no problems even some taking them to the UK when they go on holiday,stick with it adopt the dog if you can.It makes my blood boil the way the Spanish treat their animals.But I have been told that a lot of the recent strays are caused by the British who cant make it in Spain selling up and going home but they just leave the dogs here to fend for themselves rather than going to the expense and hassle of getting a pet passport.


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

She will eat food that i put 2 or 3 feet from the van and hides under the van and follows me about 10 ft behind when i go for a walk. She is far too good a condition (although very thin) to be wild. I think she has been abandoned as she seems to look at every vehicle as though she is waiting for someone. Sodding dogs.


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

*Stray dogs in Spain*

There are lots of (brit run) dog rescue centres in Spain. Some of the bigger ones are at Denia, Alicante an Benidorm. if it is a puppy there is q puppy rescue centre at Mazarron, just south of Cartagena. Try an internet search. We had to have our dog put to sleep just before Christmas and after much thought we have chosen a jack russell puppy from JJ Puppy Rescue, Mazarron. Perhaps one of the centres would foster him until he gets his pet passport and you can take him back to the UK (this process takes approx 7 months). Good luck!


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

whereabouts in Spain are you DollarYen ?


----------



## NEV3 (Feb 7, 2007)

We took in a stray while living in Spain 17 years ago. She stayed with us for ten years in Spain and then on our return to UK about 6 years back we brought her back under the pet passport scheme. We finally had to let her go last year at the estimated ripe old age of about 18. We don't regret one day of the wonderful times we gave each other. One of the earlier contributors was about right on timescales as your dog has to have a blood test six months after the anti-rabies vaccination. There are some very good animal refuges in Spain, most of which are run by British or Northern European expats. 

Best of luck

NEV3


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

Near Marbella


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

If it loves you and you know it is depending on you I believe you have no choice.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

DollarYen not sure if these people go as far as Marbella but have a look at the site

http://www.pepaspain.com/

maybe if they cant help they may know some one who can
Good Luck


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*wild dogs*

wild dogs in spain. the local Ayuntamiento (council) will have a dog warden who will come and collect it. if its a female will you pay for it to be snipped ? many brits come and feeds Cats- dogs then bugg** off back to uk after their hols. and leave us with them. we have our own dog , we do not feed any wild dogs or cats , wild means wild and its the survival of the fittest . sorry to say this. If you want to keep this dog you must take it to the local vets and get it chipped as Spanish vets wont treat it unless its chipped. then it needs its it passport which takes 90 days !!! so think about whats Involved please . and you wont get back into uk with a passport .


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Hogan we ran ( just sold it) a kennels in Onil Alicante. We took dogs in for PEPA. Managed to rehome some good dogs that did not deserve the life they had bastard spanish.
waz


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

A neighbour of mine went to Menorca on holiday with his family where they fell in love with a stray dog. After 2 weeks they had to come back home. He got a local bar owner to look after the dog, and as soon as he got back home, him and his father-in-law drove back to Menorca to collect the dog. They brought it back to Dover where it was put in to quarantine (before passports for pets). After 6 months the dog was released and became the family pet.

A year later they decided to buy a bar in Menorca.......and moved out there, lock, stock and barrel. The wife and kids flew out, and he drove with the menagerie.....and the dog!!

They have been out there now for over 10 years. Eventually the dog died of old age. That was one very lovely dog....and expensive!!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Catch the poor little sod and look after it for the rest of it's life.

Reminds me of the bloke who walked along the sea shore throwing back a few of the thousands of crabs stranded above the water line before they died in the hot sun.

The friend who was with him said, "I don't know why you bother throwing back a few out of all these thousands of crabs. It makes hardly any difference at all".

"It does to the ones I throw back!" he replied.

Regards


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

waz said:


> ******* spanish


"Kettle" and "pot" come to mind, just in case you naively believe that the Good Old British never abuse, neglect or otherwise show cruelty to dogs.

No doubt some Spanish don't look after dogs. No doubt some Brits don't either. So how about let's leave the national stuff out.

Dougie.


----------



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

johnandcharlie said:


> I've no idea what you can do, but I used to know someone who adopted one and brought it back to Britain to live, and it seemed to be fine.


Did it used to growl, GGGGGringo.


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

I have lived in Spain for 12 years in total and have seen a huge difference in the way animals are treated here.
The Brits/foreigners can be every bit as cruel and uncaring to their animals as the locals......the problems on the Costas are GREATLY exacerbated by foreigners abandoning their pets when they return home.
However the stray problem does still exist as it does all over the world including the UK.
If you want to take the dog home with you...this is what you must do.......
1. take to vets for micro chip which must be put in before the rabies injection
2. Rabies injection....and whatever other vaccinations needed
3. Wait 3/4 weeks......vet takes blood sample and sends it for analysis
4. Your six month wait before allowed entry into the Uk starts with THE DATE BLOOD SAMPLE IS TAKEN.
5. Between 24/48 hours before entry to UK the dog has to be treated
for ticks/worms......although they will be changing this specific requirement soon.......check with DEFRA.

Good Luck and I hope you have many happy years with your new best friend

Lynda


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

If it wasn't for the smell, dog hairs, mud being tramped in, messy food bowls, vets bills, destroying their ability to have sex (imagine that), having to carry around poo bags and then even worse pick up the mess and carry it home, I would probably get a doggy of my own.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

asprn said:


> waz said:
> 
> 
> > ******* spanish
> ...


Sorry aspern but I am with waz on this,i lived 49 years in UK and 6 years in Spain and it is !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Spanish where animals are concerned,when was the last time at Easter in the UK did you go to a fete where the children wait in line to pay to have a go on a stall where they are given a hocky stick ,blindfolded and try to knock the heads of half buried chicks.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! my blood boils


----------



## psychology (Oct 11, 2007)

My mum lives north of Granada in a village called Sabariego. She moved to Spain 5 years ago after her partner died suddenly and she just felt she needed to do something adventurous. I drove her over to spain via santander ferry with her dog. After a couple of years her dog died, it was a Viemaraner and had been a breeding dog which she had rescued after the breeders had finished with it and were trying to get rid. She was devestated as she is on her own. She then found a stray in the street and adopted it, a little terrier with only one eye, then a big afghan mongrel that had obviously been physically abused. Anyway, she now has taken in thirteen strays which costs her a fortune but as she says, it makes her happy. She has even had kennels built in the basement for when she goes out.


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Your mum is a star , Thirteen dogs ,i wish but sadly three and the odd foster is my limit.


Chris


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Hogan....would like to know where you saw that happening ?
I have never seen,heard or read of anything like that before.........and, unfortunately I have heard of some horror stories in the past....
If that is happening somewhere then I would lke details please so as to try to stop it happening again....

Lynda


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Please go to [email protected] An english lady,Yvonne,was responsible with her friend Shell, in the recovery of our daughters dog,that ran off after a road accident in northern Spain, as they were going home to Portugal. Yvonne is based at Alicante,so as you can see where the welfare of dogs is concerned,i would say she is beyond equal.
When strays are rounded up in Spain,i am led to believe that the local pound are supposed to keep them 5 days, but some get put down quicker, because they get a bounty?. We have rescued Sassy dog,she was originally from Ireland,because at 66 and 63 we thought it would not be fair to have another puppy, now nearly 5 years later i am sure we made the right decision,she is supposed to be eight and a half now,but manages to behave JUST LIKE A PUPPY!! Oh well keeps us young,and mooching about all weathers, the first half a crown might buy her,for three bob i may deliver her anywhere in the northern hemisphere!
Ted
PS. Do not tell Jen or Sassy!!!


----------

